# RRS (et al) gimbal heads - ok on right-hand side of lens?



## Jim Saunders (Aug 7, 2013)

Is there any reason a gimbal mount couldn't be installed so that the upright is on the right side of the lens? All the ads I've seen have it on the left. I suppose that leads to the follow-on question, are they shown on the left for a reason? It seems they're in the way of all the controls that way.

Jim


----------



## kaihp (Aug 7, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> Is there any reason a gimbal mount couldn't be installed so that the upright is on the right side of the lens? All the ads I've seen have it on the left. I suppose that leads to the follow-on question, are they shown on the left for a reason? It seems they're in the way of all the controls that way.



I have no idea why they do that, but I've happily used my Benro gimbal on the right side of my 400/28IS (the heavy MF) and 50D.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 7, 2013)

kaihp said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any reason a gimbal mount couldn't be installed so that the upright is on the right side of the lens? All the ads I've seen have it on the left. I suppose that leads to the follow-on question, are they shown on the left for a reason? It seems they're in the way of all the controls that way.
> ...



Thank you for the answer; I figured as much but I don't want to leap that far without looking!

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2013)

You can mount it on either side. I suspect mounting with the upright on the left side of the lens is more common (it's the way I do it, at least) - since your right hand is usually on the camera (shutter button, exposure settings, etc.), having the gimbal controls (tension, lock in place, granted - not much to control) on the left side makes sense.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Aug 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> You can mount it on either side. I suspect mounting with the upright on the left side of the lens is more common (it's the way I do it, at least) - since your right hand is usually on the camera (shutter button, exposure settings, etc.), having the gimbal controls (tension, lock in place, granted - not much to control) on the left side makes sense.



That's what I was thinking. since a lot your controls are on the right, It seems like the gimbal could get in the way.


----------



## weixing (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi,
I mount with the upright on the right side, so that the compact shotgun mic on my camera hot shoe will not get in the way when doing a vertical shot.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you all for the feedback! Maybe I'll rent one this weekend and see what feels right.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm a leftie, but with the Wimberly, the Gimbal on the left felt right for me even though its a right handed setup.

It can be done either way, but having the shutter button under my right hand and the gimbal tension control / lock in my left worked well. Getting it balanced is the important thing.


----------

